

Lazy Japanese and thieving Germans - dhfromkorea
http://www.sed.manchester.ac.uk/research/events/conferences/povertyandcapital/chang.pdf

======
devnonymous
Thanks ! I haven't yet read through the entire thing, but the ideas seem
interesting. It would be good to have some context about this article/paper
though. This reads more like a long blog post / opinion piece (at least as far
as I've read, until now). You may choose to agree, partially agree or
disagree. I won't consider this as something 'scientific' without first
learning more about the context or research. The first page claims it to be
chapter 9. I'd be interested in reading the rest.

